# VAT registration on remote working visa



## munst (Apr 12, 2021)

I know I don't need to file an income tax return in the UAE, but if I come to the UAE to work on the remote working visa with my own company, is there some kind of threshold beyond which I need to register for VAT or file a VAT return? I have no clients in the UAE, this is strictly for remote working (I am registered for VAT and pay it elsewhere currently).


----------

